# طرق استعادة حسابك المخترق أو المسروق في الفيس بوك



## candyleo (12 مايو 2012)

طرق استعادة حسابك المخترق أو المسروق في الفيس بوك

عند اختراق او سرقة حسابك فى الفيس البوك أو سرقة الأميل ايضا الذى تم الاشتراك به على الفيس بوك تواجه مشكلة التواصل مع اصدقائك ..فنعرض لك طريقة مبسطة لاسترجاع حسابك

أولا : إذا تمت سرقة حسابك فقط

1- بعد التأكد من عدم تسجيل دخولك و سرقة الحساب على الفيس بوك ..

2- قم بالدخول إلى صندوق البريد بالإيميل ( الأيميل الذي قمت بتسجيل حساب الفيس بوك به )
سوف تجد أنه قد وصلتك رساله من الفيس بوك مكتوباً بها (( إشعار بتغيير البريد الإلكتروني الخاص بجهة اتصال في فيس بوك‎ ))

3- بعد الدخول إلي الرساله سوف تجد رابط كما هو موضح بالشكل التالى قم بالدخول إليه ..و الأن اتبع الخطوات التالية ..

4- اتمام استعادة حسابك والدخول به من الفيس بوك

ثانيا : إذا تم سرقة حسابك و الأيميل معاً

في هذه الحالة يجب إرسال رسالة للدعم الفني لادراة موقع الفيس بوك

1 للاتتصال بالدعم الفني عبر الرابط التالي :

Facebook Help Center | Facebook

2- ثم اتباع الخطوات التالية :

- هنا تضع الأيميل الذي مسجل به حساب الفيس بوك .. لكن في حالة إستطاعتك للدخول إلى الصندوق البريدي للأيميل ( هذا أذا كان الأيميل غير مسروق ).

- هذه السؤال إذا كنت تستطيع إرسال رسائل بريد إلكتروني واستلامها من عنوان بريدك الإلكتروني أختر ( yes , no ) .
- هذه السؤال إذا سبق و سرق أيميلك الذي مسجل به حساب الفيس بوك ( yes , no ) .

- هذه السؤال أذا كنت تريد تغير أيميلك الذي مسجل به حسابك ( yes , no ) .


----------

